# NS F9s up for Auction



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

NS OCS F9s go to Auction and bidding ends on November 20th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

SDIV Tim said:


> NS OCS F9s go to Auction and bidding ends on November 20th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these the diesels used to pull their business passenger train ?

Bill


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> Are these the diesels used to pull their business passenger train ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bill




Yep, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

